# Sticky  Where do you get leather for pouches?



## mojomandan

As the title says...where do you buy your leather fabric for your pouch.

Telling me you use leather from an old jacket, glove, shoe, etc does not help...


----------



## Charles

Seems this topic comes up every other day. Use of the search function is recommended. And check out these threads.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/25198-slingshot-pouches/?hl=leather#entry318990

http://slingshotforu...cheap/?p=92683

http://slingshotforu...ather/?p=282701

http://slingshotforu...ather/?p=207956

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## DaveSteve

mojomandan said:


> As the title says...where do you buy your leather fabric for your pouch.
> 
> Telling me you use leather from an old jacket, glove, shoe, etc does not help...


Since you mentioned and old jacket I like to tell you about my experience with and old leather jacket.

It was a really soft, good looking leather but I could use only parts of it.

The most part of the leather stretched pretty bad.

I had select the 'best' parts of it and I had to pull it first to find out the direction it had less stretch.

But also these selected parts stretched and deformed after a couple of shots.

I did not try to glue them because of the thickness.

Lesson learned: There is probably better leather for pouches than leather jackets.


----------



## Imperial

unicorns


----------



## Crac

The advanced search function is here:

https://www.google.com/cse/home?cx=partner-pub-2671546658958301:0474906146


----------



## All Buns Glazing

Hrawk


----------



## Btoon84

Looks like Uncle Charles hooked it up for ya! Link city up in here!


----------



## reset

Seems like you want to make your own and you dont want to hear about old gloves or those who make and sell pouches on this forum. So try Tandy Leather.


----------



## tristanjones

Try a look at free leather samples. Some are a bit thin but most of em work fine.

Chees, Tristan


----------



## Tube_Shooter

Old boots


----------



## Btoon84

old jackets, gloves, shoes etc...  in all seriousness, there's a shoe repair/leather shop near me. Perhaps there's something like that near you. Guy gives me lots of free great leather. if its free who cares, if you have to spend 4 minutes cutting up an old purse, only to find out that the leather is a bit stretchy who cares, have fun experimenting with different materials. or buy some kangaroo leather, some of the best leather for slingshot pouches. as all buns glazing said, he gets his from hrawk, who i have not seen in a minute.... but if you want it badly enough, you'll find a way to get some


----------



## Tex-Shooter

When you are trying to have good quality control, buying leather is one of the hardest things that I do. The company that I buy from, because of I need consistent quality, only sells by the bundle which is usually about 125 square feet at about 3 dollars a square foot. It is USA tanned leather and I still sometimes get a bundle that does not make good pouches and have to sell it in another way. Here is a picture of a bundle that I just received. I can just barely lift it. For those just wanting to get leather for themselves find a old pair of boots or see your local shoe repair shop. -- Tex :cookie:


----------



## All Buns Glazing

For the record, I was talking about Hrawk's roo leather, not pre-made pouches.


----------



## ceedub

reset said:


> Seems like you want to make your own and you dont want to hear about old gloves or those who make and sell pouches on this forum. So try Tandy Leather.


Tandy's is a great resource. If i remember right you can buy bags of scrap (ends and pieces) chap and ***** leather which is what I use for all of mine. Except i buy mine from a local farm/ranch supply store, but im pretty sure that you can buy it from tandy's for just a couple $ a bag and the bags are 4-5 lb.'s each.


----------



## Dr J

There is a craft lady from the UK but who grew up in the Cayman Islands she makes bracelets wallets and all sort of leather craft. I asked her if I could buy her scraps and she said I could have it The quality of the leather is first class. Now she wants me to make her a Natural SS. So visit a craft market and speak to a leather worker and you may be surprised at what you might get. of course all the information given above is relevant Leather for pouches should not be a problem


----------



## hickymick

Its a hard one to answer ... I would try falconry shops they sell roo leather in square feet ,,I am miles away from oz ,, So I have to source my own stuff,I am trying to find what other leather is strong enough to last as catty pouches,,Most stuff is too thick or too weak ... Oh I would like to try a few pouches that they make on here but I have no idea how so get them :violin:


----------



## Henry the Hermit

hickymick said:


> Its a hard one to answer ... I would try falconry shops they sell roo leather in square feet ,,I am miles away from oz ,, So I have to source my own stuff,I am trying to find what other leather is strong enough to last as catty pouches,,Most stuff is too thick or too weak ... Oh I would like to try a few pouches that they make on here but I have no idea how so get them :violin:


PM the member and ask.


----------



## HarryBee

Why? It works for me.


----------



## waspdog

i find good leather in charity shops, however it is from......old jacket, glove, shoe, etc

unless your going industrial this should cover your needs.

just remembered. a good quality welding apron will yeild many pouches.


----------



## Butterfly

my wife"s bags :king:


----------



## Adirondack Kyle

I just buy from TeX!!! No doubt , best prices, best service, and I live in the leather capital of the us, gliversville NY, I have scraps and stuff I have gotten from leather factories around town, I just haven't gotten around to trying them, I should prob get on that.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Thanks for all of the Kudos A.K. -- Tex


----------



## Malleus

Charity shop is where I go, jackets, handnags and shoes are available there.

Bought a leather jacket for €5, the leather was thin so I just glued a couple of pieces together.


----------



## crazymike

Hrawk..............the end


----------



## DecoyOctopus96

Tandy Leather, look for one in your area, pound of scraps for 14.99, so 5 bucks will get you pretty far.


----------



## tivo532

Got some from Michael Crafts.


----------



## ghost0311/8541

hobby lobby and craft stores


----------



## Hrawk

​*+*​​


----------



## DaineRicePicasso

Ebay, or leather clothes


----------



## Rathunter

reset said:


> Seems like you want to make your own and you dont want to hear about old gloves or those who make and sell pouches on this forum. So try Tandy Leather.


Their stuff is overpriced, but it is good quality.

I like garmet leather.

Or go on Moscow hide and fur- very cheap, very good quality.

Have ordered from them many times. Buckskin or goatskin, or 'roo hide if you can find it, is the best. Very strong, not very elastic, and very durable.


----------



## One Shot-Corey

Lol hrawk


----------



## Imperial

One Shot-Corey said:


> Lol hrawk


hes not joking. hes the kangaroo leather supplier on the forum . [email protected] great stuff !


----------



## One Shot-Corey

They taste good to


----------



## chipinmd

Great information guys. I cut up a pair of my father in laws shoes. He left them so he must have known id find a use for them? Next stop will be the upholstery shop around the corner.


----------



## D.Nelson

Bought some today from Hobby Lobby, leather scraps and a leather puncher, all for under 15$. Enough scrap to make at least 100 pouches.


----------



## Whitewolf

How do you pm on here???

Dennis


----------



## Hisownself

I was out on the mountain bike one day and found a leather cycling glove. The leather was thin and soft and I found it maked excellent pouches. I also use old leather work gloves but sometimes the leather is too "friable". It can shred too easily.


----------



## NaturalFork

When I used to make them (I find it easier just to buy the precision cut ones from rayshot\simple shot) I used to get the leather at Michael's craft store.


----------



## Berkshire bred

go to car boot ales and buy good quality old belts, can sometimes be a bit thick but you can find some good leather if you look hard enough


----------



## Amarsbar

Some belts have a two thin layeres of leather on either side which I find great to mke pouches from.


----------



## Amarsbar

And you can find second hand leather belts for quite cheap


----------



## Bulls-Eye

If your leather is to thick for your liking you can use a leather knife (SKIVE) to slice the leather thinner. Very sharp knife with a half round blade like what eskimos use to skin large game.


----------



## Tripper

+1 on Micheals....5 bucks got me a nice knife sharpening strop and enough squares for probably a dozen pouches....different thickness and softness to really find what works. Use the 40% off coupon and your looking at $3, but this was a couple of years ago so YMMV.

PS - the dyed leather did leave black marks on the bands, but so far no harm done.


----------



## J Stacy

Just contact Tex shooter he sells nice fresh leather pouches at a reasonable price. That is where I get mine.


----------



## THWACK!

Adirondack Kyle said:


> I just buy from TeX!!! No doubt , best prices, best service, and I live in the leather capital of the us, gliversville NY, I have scraps and stuff I have gotten from leather factories around town, I just haven't gotten around to trying them, I should prob get on that.


...and I thought that the leather capital of the world was at Cowhide, California!l :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## THWACK!

Amarsbar said:


> And you can find second hand leather belts for quite cheap


Be careful not to select "bonded" leather, which is tiny scraps glued together, cut and dyed.

It's like particle board, cheap to make but bad for the long haul.

Check out "thrift shops" for leather products. And horses. And cows. And goats. And pigs. And kangaroos. :screwy:


----------



## THWACK!

I've noticed in Palm Beach, Florida a sign "Equestrian flea market". I'd guess that besides walking away with a jar of horse fleas you can purchase all sorts of good quality, used leather used in horsey "tack" and related horsey items.

Saddle up!

Just another THWACK!'s "tip o' the tongue" :wave:


----------



## THWACK!

Bulls-Eye said:


> If your leather is to thick for your liking you can use a leather knife (SKIVE) to slice the leather thinner. Very sharp knife with a half round blade like what eskimos use to skin large game.


I'd like to see the look on a tool section Home Depot employee's face when you ask for a skive or skife! :what: :screwy:


----------



## 1Wally

Hrawk said:


> ​*+*​​


Or









+


----------



## THWACK!

mojomandan said:


> As the title says...where do you buy your leather fabric for your pouch.
> 
> Telling me you use leather from an old jacket, glove, shoe, etc does not help...


Why don't our experienced answers help you?

You want new? Tandy Leather.


----------



## THWACK!

Imperial said:


> unicorns


Great answer to his question and attitude.


----------



## THWACK!

Rathunter said:


> reset said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like you want to make your own and you dont want to hear about old gloves or those who make and sell pouches on this forum. So try Tandy Leather.
> 
> 
> 
> Their stuff is overpriced, but it is good quality.
> 
> I like garmet leather.
> 
> Or go on Moscow hide and fur- very cheap, very good quality.
> 
> Have ordered from them many times. Buckskin or goatskin, or 'roo hide if you can find it, is the best. Very strong, not very elastic, and very durable.
Click to expand...

I used to use garmet leather too, but due to overhunting and logging, the poor garmets have gone extinct, as it would appear.


----------



## melvin

I buy a bag of odds and ends from Hobby Lobby $4 or $5 seems pretty good,heavy enough,doesn't seem to stretch and usually enough for a couple dozen pouches.

Melvin


----------



## twang

im using some old boots. also the stiching tread that comes out of them is good for tying pouches with.


----------



## Grandpa Pete

Thrift shops for ladies bags.


----------



## twang

this week I went on ebay and searched the local area for boots. I found a pair for 99p ,won them and collected them on my bicycle.after opening the seams ,I have enough leather for about 150 pouches.


----------



## BockBorg

You know what guys? Any town over 500 people is going to have a welding shop. I'm a welder by trade and I'm a bit of a snob, like most, when it comes to my gloves. They get a hole, they hit the can.

If you can talk to some of the boys there and get em to hang on to their worn out gloves for you to pick up, the oven mitt style are junk but the airliquide ones have lots of good-one-side in the fingers and palm. The cuff is junk. I just discovered this personally and with a double set of heavy flatbands at 7" long, 3" pouch 1/4" hole with 5/16 of meat around the hole, it's held up really nice with minimal stretching for over 100 cycles. Just make sure you pay attention to the grain and put the low stretch direction lengthwise if you can.

So yeah. Old gloves haha, but free as a bird


----------



## raventree78

If you go to Hobby Lobby to get leather bundles by Tandy and you have a smart phone you can go to their web site and bring up a 40 percent off coupon. To use you just pick up one item that is not on sale already or on clearance and show the coupon code on your phone to the cashier and boom 40 percent off. Thought this might save you all some green for more slingshots.


----------



## Viper010

My dad lives in a large apartment complex. Sometimes, when I'm going home from visiting him, on the evening before trash day, there's discarded leather couches or arm chairs on the curb. When the couch is old and tattered, not in a condition somebody would pick it up and reuse it as is, I take out my pocket knife and cut you the panels that are still good.

This way I have reclaimed many square feet of leather, in a variety of colors, textures and qualities, free of charge.

In fact, one decent quality couch will have you set for life if slingshot pouches are all you want to make from it.


----------



## romanljc

If you can't get leather I good way to make them is a few sheets of paper wrapped in layers of duck tape this stuff basically becomes as strong as leather


----------



## Ocky

Another source for leather is Walmarts. They sell a pair of leather gloves (made in China) for ~ $1.78.

They are grey in color with a rubberized wrist band (which I do not use). Using an X-Acto knife, I carefully

de-stich (may not be a word) the leather from what little fabric there is - while watching the boob tube.

Generally, I can yield 30+ 1" X 3" pouches - not bad for $1.78.


----------



## nurseboy9999

hi

New here but, if you want leather Tandy leather co has all you need and every different kind and type of leathers


----------



## Balls to the Wall

mojomandan said:


> As the title says...where do you buy your leather fabric for your pouch.
> 
> Telling me you use leather from an old jacket, glove, shoe, etc does not help...


I am using an old motorcycle jacket currently. You can do a search on ebay for leather scraps. You want top grain leather or thick split leather. A lot of leather upholstery companies sell their scrap there. Pay attention to the thickness listed as some upholstery leather is very thin.


----------



## AaronMB

Good suggestions so far. Other sources can be thrift stores: jackets, gloves, purses, belts, boots. 
My favorite homemade pouches have been from a soft, fairly thin leather/suede jacket that was well worn.


----------



## chuckduster01

I got a lifetime supply from an upholstery/tent and awning shop's scrap bin. They let me go through it and pick out what I needed. I ended up with a paper grocery bag full of odd and ends. When I asked how much I owed them, they told me it was free. Hard to beat free.


----------



## bingbing

mojomandan said:


> As the title says...where do you buy your leather fabric for your pouch.
> 
> Telling me you use leather from an old jacket, glove, shoe, etc does not help...


I look at flea-markets for stuff like old carpenters belts, motorcycle boots, and I feel the leather to get nice thick pieces.


----------



## Toolshed

I braid ships for fun and profit. If you trade with me just ask. I try to send an assortment with each return.


----------



## Norm

I bought a leather sample pack at Joann's Fabrics. Probable any fabric store would carry small pieces on leather.


----------



## keqi

china


----------



## ChuckyVorhees

Local places where leather products are made(handbags, saddles, etc.) and ask for offcuts


----------



## ForkLess

I have waited all day to post this since I was restricted for the day. Rookie you know..... 
Anyways a old leather couch. You see em free and tossed out, huge sheets of leather! And maybe some are made of hardwood to? Or all? Not sure...


----------



## mike160304

I look for "Leather offcuts" on Ebay and there are usually a lot of offers. Good fun too.

Mike


----------



## Rok Makovec

When I need leather i visit the shoe maker and ask him for some left over leather. The best thing is that it is for free.


----------



## Grandpa Pete

ForkLess said:


> I have waited all day to post this since I was restricted for the day. Rookie you know.....
> Anyways a old leather couch. You see em free and tossed out, huge sheets of leather! And maybe some are made of hardwood to? Or all? Not sure...


Never thought of that....good idea


----------

